

Simulation of Milky Way-like galaxy - Maro
http://news.ucsc.edu/2011/08/eris-simulation.htmlv

======
ziyadb
There's a typo in the link above, it should be:

<http://news.ucsc.edu/2011/08/eris-simulation.html>

instead of:

<http://news.ucsc.edu/2011/08/eris-simulation.htmlv>

Diff: there's a v.

~~~
petercooper
It says something for how much diligence people voting stories up have.. Has a
good title, vote it up! ;-)

~~~
JonnieCache
Either that or the HN crowd is so proficient at noticing and removing defects
in identifier strings that they barely notice the couple of keyboard shortcuts
required to remove the v when they see the 404 :)

------
jrappleye
Speeds and feeds on NASA's Pleiades supercomputer that was used for the bulk
of the computation: <http://www.nas.nasa.gov/hecc/resources/pleiades.html>

------
Maro
Youtube animation:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQBzdcFkB7w>

~~~
Vivtek
No music credits, unfortunately.

------
akkartik
Link to the original paper abstract:
<http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2011ApJ...742...76G>

